# Best Places to Buy Bettas?



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

Hi i just recently bought a gorgeous betta fish from a local pet store and he passed away before he could enjoy his new tank so i am wondering if i should continue searching at a pet store for a replacment or if there are better alternatives to buy bettas? I bought him from a local Petsmart
Thanks to anyone who replies and can offer me assistance


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Here are the details. It doesn't matter if you buy from Petco, Petsmart. or buy from sellers on line. It's you who is the one it comes down to. When looking for a betta or any fish You first have to look at the conditions all the shops tanks are in. With Betta look at the cups they are in. Is the water dirty? Is the fish active in the cup or is it lethargic? Is there food floating in the cup? Are there any dead or dying betta in other cups? If the answer to any of these questions are Yes or even maybe don't walk but run out of the store and look else where. 

Looking at all the tanks in this store will tell you the type of care that all their stock gets. Yes there may be a few tanks that have dead loss in and if the stock was just put in those tanks it could be there is nothing wrong with the way they were introduced to the tank, but the reason is stress related. (main reason for new tank dead loss in stores.) After looking at all the fish and tanks go back to look at the betta. if the water is clean and the betta are active in the cups when you walk by or pick a cup up and the betta flares and skitters around the cup, Check the finnage, Are there any torn or missing parts of the fin? ( don't buy) Are the fins clamped? (don't buy) 
These are two good signs that the betta may be sick and won't last. If they look healthy and act healthy and active that's the type of betta you would want to buy. (You get this from on lne sellers also and they have a DOA policy. Petco and Petsmart both have a policy concerning the length of time you have to claim a dead betta. Every one of these chain stores have a 14 day policy. the betta dies with in that 14 days take the dead betta back with a test tube of water and they will replace the betta at no charge unless you want a more expensive betta. Then you pay the difference. 

I have bought 4 of my 6 betta from Petco and Petsmart and all are in very much alive today Oldest one from an LFS is now 6 years old. He was my rescue (almost frozen to death. )


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

At the end of the day, it's really up to you. You can get gorgeous, healthy bettas at a chain pet store- or you can find weak, sickly fish that are half dead in their cups. Some local, non-chain pet stores have great stock and take excellent care of their bettas, and others sell them in unheated vases.

Buying online can mean a higher quality of fish, but there's the problem of them being shipped, often from the other side of the world (Many bettas available online are bred in Asian countries and then imported). And you'll need to be very careful when acclimating them to their new tanks, because the water parameters may be very different- as opposed to buying them from a store in your town, which probably uses the same water source as you.

For me personally I think the ideal would be finding a fellow betta enthusiast at a local show or club and buying from them, because I would feel that they care for their bettas as more than just a potential profit and the fish wouldn't have been stressed by being shipped. Unfortunately that hasn't happened yet, I keep getting suckered in by bettas at the stores near me!

If your fish died within the return period, regardless of whether you plan to get a replacement from that same store, definitely bring in the body (if you have it) and receipt. The company uses information like how many returns of dead fish they get to consider whether to adjust their policies, maybe send someone to train the store workers, etc.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

I definitely don't have him anymore and did my due diligence in checking everything out before hand. 5 gallon tank it was a new tank that i had cycled and put fresh purified drinking water into i had the tank cycle for 24 hours made sure all decor and gravel was cleaned too i had him in a fish bowl for temporary home he seemed fine he was blowing bubbles in the water too.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

We need to change your name.  If you wish to do so, post in "Members Discuss With Moderators." Glad I noted when you joined and number of posts or I would have thought you a novice 10 years down the road!

I don't really think there is a "best" place unless one is discussing individual stores. I've seen beautiful, well-kept Betta in pet stores and some that were not-so-much. I've seen beautiful imported Betta and some with so many faults I wouldn't have one on a bet. 

If you buy on eBay, imported Betta have been in US water for at least a couple of weeks and sometimes more. Many eBay sellers quarantine for 2-4 weeks before posting; usually the latter. And some buy babies in lots and raise them until 3.5 months old.

Personally, I only buy online and find them as healthy as locally-bought and without need of special care.

If the store's Betta are otherwise well cared for and healthy, what happened to you might well have been an anomaly and won't happen again.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

The simple answer is, the best place to buy a betta is from the place or seller that takes good care of their animals.

For me, I like to support the local fish stores, I just believe that these stores with knowledgeable and experienced fish keepers are a good thing for the next generation.
I typically go in and look at the store, the livestock and the employees before deciding. I know I like a fish store when the fish person in there just "likes to talk fish and fish related accessories". Plus there's something to be said about the damp shelves, warm, humid air, the drone of the pumps and pvc piping going everywhere that is just so soothing.

Not knocking pet stores or online sellers, I just have been tainted by a good store in my area with beautiful bettas at excellent prices.


----------

